# 7 deadly sins party



## Kwll2112 (Sep 14, 2016)

What if you made this into a party game? Along the lines of creating an abstract scene for each of the sins and have people try to guess which each scene is. Each scene wouldn't have to be a separate room.


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

I love this theme and have thought about doing it before. I love the idea of making it interactive so perhaps you could do a scavenger hunt so that way it would give your guests a reason to go into different places.


----------



## Lot13 (May 27, 2014)

I love your idea! I would probably do a different sin in each room too if I was doing it. For envy, you could use the wicked witch of the west, green skin of course, and Dorothy & the ruby slippers, to keep with halloween type of props. For lust, the easy fix there is Jessica Rabbit.  For greed, possibly a character in the room surrounded by piles of money, jewels, etc. Wrath could be the headless horseman with a sword or Freddie, etc For pride, maybe the evil queen from Snow White with her magic mirror, needing to be "the fairest of them all." Sloth is the hardest one for me.

Edited to add: I would probably make signs or banners for either across the doorways or across the character naming that particular sin. But the interactive idea is great too, just more work than I would probably have time to do.


----------



## Kwll2112 (Sep 14, 2016)

Lot13 said:


> I love your idea! I would probably do a different sin in each room too if I was doing it. For envy, you could use the wicked witch of the west, green skin of course, and Dorothy & the ruby slippers, to keep with halloween type of props. For lust, the easy fix there is Jessica Rabbit.  For greed, possibly a character in the room surrounded by piles of money, jewels, etc. Wrath could be the headless horseman with a sword or Freddie, etc For pride, maybe the evil queen from Snow White with her magic mirror, needing to be "the fairest of them all." Sloth is the hardest one for me.
> 
> Edited to add: I would probably make signs or banners for either across the doorways or across the character naming that particular sin. But the interactive idea is great too, just more work than I would probably have time to do.


Those are great suggestions and I think they'd be hard enough to make it a compelling game.


----------



## dane82 (Sep 24, 2012)

great ideas from everyone! thanks so much for the input.


----------



## dane82 (Sep 24, 2012)

bumping this for hopefully more input--still struggling for ideas for some of the 7.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

I've been offline a bit & just seeing this now. You probably have made some decisions by now but here's what I thought of when I read your post - 


Envy - in the bathroom, cut out lots of photos of beautiful people - their faces, mouths, dressed up in a glamorous way, etc & attach them to the walls & on the edges of the mirror. Use red sharpie to write obsessive things on them like "I want these lips" or "her thighs are perfect" or "his shoes are worth more than my house", etc. Pile the counter with beauty items all over the place - can be real, can be fake ones you make. Hang up some fancier or glamorous clothes from the shower curtain & create fake price tags for them with haute couture names on them. Re-label thrift store purses with designer labels you create and put them on the back of the toilet. 

Greed - If you have some extra skellys or other props, you could display them in a room where you hang a backdrop of some sort that looks like a city street. Dress one skelly very fine with lots of jewelry or fancy accessories. Give them a wallet or purse that's stuffed with money. Stuff money in their hands like they are clutching it tightly. Have other skellies dressed in rags, begging at its feet. Or, if you have another bedroom, make piles of money, jewels, treasure chests, etc, and have a prop sitting up in bed covering themselves with piles of cash, coin, jewels, etc. 

Sloth - in your living room, put a skelly in a recliner or on the couch, pile clothes all over the floor, leave bowls of molded food around (with rats & bugs!), have stains on the clothes the skelly is wearing, empty food & drink containers, etc. Maybe get a haunted tv for them to watch!

Pride - cover a space in mirrors & trophies, maybe pose a prop admiring themselves or fixing their hair or posing in front of paparazzi. 

I hope you will update on how it's coming along! I'd love to see photos!


----------



## dane82 (Sep 24, 2012)

thanks so much for the suggestions! how deep we go with the theme will depend on how much time we still have before the party after we finish a painting project we've been working on, ha.


----------

